
A small notebook for a system administrator - shpaker
https://habr.com/en/post/437912/
======
GuB-42
I love how that small is the opposite of the new MacBooks.

\- Keyboard vs touchpad

\- Connectivity overload (inc 4 headphone jacks ;) vs you need a bag full of
dongles

\- thick and small vs thin and wide

\- practically vs esthetics

I don't have high hopes of seeing it made as described but nice idea. I
especially like the kvm mode. That's something I thought about long ago, it
sounds like an obvious idea, easy to implement, but I've never seen it done.

~~~
dTal
The Pandora handheld can act as a keyboard/mouse/joystick/mass storage
peripheral over its USB-OTG port, and the Pyra is expected to as well. These
devices follow a similar aesthetic, if not quite a similar role - small,
chunky, and overloaded with i/o options, Pyra especially so.

------
dTal
This looks super cool, but also completely implausible. It's fun to throw out
wacky requirements like "can arbitrarily route power between sources" and
"every component galvanically isolated from every other", but these things
take PCB space. I'd love one of these, but I just don't believe it can exist.
If it could, it's fair to say it would be a miracle of engineering and
phenomenally expensive.

If you like the look of this, the closest thing that stands a chance of
actually existing is probably the upcoming GPD Micro PC. It's designed for a
similar network-engineer type niche, with its ethernet jack and RS-232 port.

------
vicacid
Wondering if the GPD Pocket minicomputer would suit these requirements. Also,
GPD is about to kickstart an admin-oriented minibook soon. I’ll have to find
the reddit link. Other Chinese manus offer similar PCs too. Liliputing has
some posts and reviews.

~~~
vicacid
Here’s a link to the upcoming GPD MicroPC:
[https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-micro-is-a-
tiny-299-lapto...](https://liliputing.com/2018/12/gpd-micro-is-a-
tiny-299-laptop-aimed-at-it-pros-coming-in-2019.html)

------
frabbit
I like the idea... except for neodynium magnets anywhere near electronics.

